
A simple, extensible HTTP server in Cocoa - twampss
http://cocoawithlove.com/2009/07/simple-extensible-http-server-in-cocoa.html
======
cosmo7
I love embedded servers. I don't think adding SSL would be that hard. I've
done something very similar in C# and kept putting off SSL, only to find that
X.509 authentication was trivial.

The harder part is maintaining session info between requests and garbage
collecting dead sessions, though you could just authenticate each request.

------
I_got_fifty
Cocoa? Wouldn't that be like writing a HTTP server in Tk/Tcl? That's pretty
impressive.

~~~
allenbrunson
not sure why you would think that! objective-c uses a dispatch method for
message-passing which is a little slower than direct function calls, but it
rarely slows things down in practice. even if it does, there are ways around
it: for speed-critical code you can circumvent message-passing and call
functions directly.

cocoa code ends up being compiled, after all. that makes it lots faster than
the latest scripting languages.

